# NF Newsletter - July Edition



## baconbits (Jun 27, 2017)

​*Intro:*
Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.

Go to* Issue 1*→
Go to *official navigation*→​
*MAJOR SITE NEWS/CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS

Global moderators:*

@Aphrodite was promoted to GMod.  In her new role she'll be able to help out across the forum to help fill in the gaps where more staff are needed.
*Staff Consultants:*

NF Staff will be grabbing some of you to help us improve certain sections.  Stay tuned for details.
*XENFORO/MBXX RELATED NEWS*

Just keep in mind that we can't host copyrighted material.  Our rules on this haven't changed but you may see that some of this will be enforced more strictly than it was in the past.
*SECTION NEWS*

*Akihabara News*

The Akihabara Lounge is having a discussion on what to do with the Anime/Manga of the month
Mr. Mob won the DB sections Ningen of the Month award
*Downtown News*

The Section formerly known as the "Chatterbox" is being revamped, which includes your vote for the section's new name and a discussion of the new section's rules.  See Aphrodite and @Trinity Bregoli for details.
*Naruto Avenue*

*— Summer Glow—*
The HoU Banner Contest this time is centered on Summer time.
The deadline is until July 23rd and you only have to  to go straight to the information you need.​
*Outskirts News*

@mr_shadow & @baconbits are working on ideas to revamp the Cafe.  Visit the Cafe Revitalization Plan thread here to discuss some of the new ideas, including rules to for one on one and team debates in the Debate corner.
@Ultimate Deathsaurer is working on a number of ideas to rejuvenate the OBD.  Stay tuned for details.
*UPDATE ON MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP*
@Didi helped his team advance to the next round but unfortunately he didn't advance with them. Now he's back here on NF with the rest of the mafia section playing games all summer long. Check it out and sign up for one! Beginners encouraged to try.  See @Law for details.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (Jul 8, 2017)

Correction: the Summer Glow contest is being hosted in Naruto Avenue, not HVOA.

@Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cax (Jul 13, 2017)

This the gayest thing I seen in a while and I saw my Dad cum in his own mouth last week

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 14, 2017)

Cax said:


> This the gayest thing I seen in a while and I saw my Dad cum in his own mouth last week


----------



## John Wick (Jul 16, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Correction: the Summer Glow contest is being hosted in Naruto Avenue, not HVOA.
> 
> @Rinoa


you had one job bacon...


----------



## Eros (Jul 17, 2017)

Cax said:


> This the gayest thing I seen in a while and I saw my Dad cum in his own mouth last week


You must have been severely traumatized by seeing something so dreadful.


----------



## Cax (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd pay to watch it again, you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Jul 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> you had one job bacon...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 17, 2017)

Cax said:


> This the gayest thing I seen in a while and I saw my Dad cum in his own mouth last week



There's your August issue.

Look guys you need to jazz this news up, it's too dry. Put a pedophilia scandal in the Mafia Game Tournament, speculate on Mbxx's intentions to make unwanted advances on the various members of staff, etc etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Jul 17, 2017)

Shroomsday said:


> There's your August issue.
> 
> Look guys you need to jazz this news up, it's too dry. Put a pedophilia scandal in the Mafia Game Tournament, speculate on Mbxx's intentions to make unwanted advances on the various members of staff, etc etc.



That's in the next issue.  It takes time to build unnamed sources.


----------



## Eros (Jul 18, 2017)

Cax said:


> I'd pay to watch it again, you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Well, my bio-dad used to let me get drunk while he and his drinking buddies had orgies while my mom was at work. I've been a gay alcoholic ever since.


----------



## Cax (Jul 18, 2017)

wtf cunt i dont wanna kno that gay shit shit fuck outta here fam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2017)

@baconbits

whats the difference between a global mod and a super mod


----------



## baconbits (Jul 24, 2017)

Ava said:


> @baconbits
> 
> whats the difference between a global mod and a super mod



G mods can help in any section but don't have ban powers.  Smods have ban hammers.  That's the most basic difference.  The function is also different.  Smods have some limited user group powers that Gmods don't.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2017)

This shit is so soft it makes me want to mug myself.


----------

